# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Peritonealkarzinose

## Troglodyt

Liebe Forum-Mitglieder,
obwohl ich ein Patient mit einer langen PK-Historie bin, bin ich
im Forum neu. Alle etablierten Therapien habe ich mittlerweile
absolviert. Mein neuester PSMA-PET-CT-Befundbericht hat mich allerdings
schockiert. Neben einer diffusen ossären, lymphogenen und hepatischen
Metastasierung wurde bei mir eine Peritonealkarzinose diagnostiziert.
Im Basiswissen konnte ich über eine Bauchfellmetastasierung
nichts finden. Habe ich so einen exotischen Prostatakrebs?
Oder gibt es auch andere Mitbetroffene mit Peritonealkarzinose?
Und wenn ja, welche Therapien wurden hiergegen angewendet?
Über eine Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag würde ich mich sehr freuen.

----------


## Georg_

Bauchfellmetastasen sind selten, kommen aber vor. Hier eine Diskussion zu Bauchfellmetastasen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ell#post136384
Weitere Beiträge in der Erweiterten Suche unter Suchbegriff Bauchfell - Einstellung: Suche nach Beiträge.

Ich meine am schonendsten kann man diese Metatasen mit einer Lu177 Therapie bekämpfen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Höhlenbewohner,



> Im Basiswissen konnte ich über eine Bauchfellmetastasierung nichts finden.


Das wird sich ändern. In der nächsten Ausgabe des Basiswissens (1. Oktober) wird wird es einen neuen Abschnitt 9.15 "Die Behandlung von Bauchfellmetastasen" geben. Er wird allerdings keine Überraschungen enthalten. Hier ein Textauszug:




> Die Behandlung unterscheidet sich nicht von der anderer Viszeral- oder ossärer Metastasen bei dem betreffenden Patienten.  In den dokumentierten Fällen wurden systemische Behandlungen eingeleitet mit den neueren Wirkstoffen Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Apalutamid und Cabazitaxel. Darolutamid ist für die Behandlung von metastasiertem Prostatakrebs bisher nicht zugelassen (Stand September 2022). Das Ansprechen war mal sehr gut, mal schlecht.


Ich hatte von Bauchfellmetastasen bisher noch nie etwas gehört, deshalb die Abwesenheit eines Textes dazu.

Ralf

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Ralf, könnte man nicht die Seite mit den Änderungen der letzten drei Ausgaben in den Ersten Rat selbst, vielleicht direkt nach der Widmung,  integrieren? Dann könnte man direkt sehen, ob sich in den für einen selbst gerade relevanten Kapiteln kürzlich etwas geändert hat und müsste das nicht im oft umfangreichen Text selbst kontrollieren. 
Gruß M.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Michael,

ich fürchte, ich kann nicht ganz folgen. Meinst Du, ich solle die _Änderungen_ z. B. direkt nach der Widmung in den Text integrieren, oder meinst du den _Link_ zu der Liste der letzten Änderungen? Den findest Du unter 1. Vorbemerkungen, Seite 8, linke Spalte, unten.

Ralf
Die Widmungen haben ihre eigene Seite, und das soll auch so bleiben.

Ralf

----------


## Michael99

Moin Ralf.
Möchte Troglodyts Thread jetzt nicht weiter zerfasern. Schicke dir PN.
M.

----------


## weibsbild

Hallo... mein Mann hatte auch Bauchfellmethastasen, um die sich aktiv niemand gekümmert hat. Vorrangig waren die Lebermethastasen, die sehr große Schmerzen verursacht haben. Und ein Bekannter hatte sie auch... mit ziemlicher "Wasserbildung". Mein Mann hatte Gleason 9, der Bekannte Gleason 10.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Weibsbild,

hat man bei deinem Mann die Lebermetastasen noch behandelt, wenn ja, wie ? Und der Bekannte hatte Bauchfellmetastasen mit Wasserbildung im Bauch ? Habe ich das richtig verstanden.
Schön das du trotz allem wieder postest, Du kannst bestimmt einigen Betroffenen helfen.
 lieber Gruß und weiterhin viel Kraft
Reiner

----------


## weibsbild

Guten Morgen Reiner,

um die Lebermethastasen hat man sich nicht wirklich gekümmert. Die waren kein Gesprächsthema. Ich habe sowohl diese als auch die Bauchfellmetas nur den Arztbriefen entnommen. Als klar war, das eine LU-Behandlung nicht möglich ist, waren eigentlich nur noch die Schmerzen im Vordergrund. Der Onkologe hat zwar immer davon gesprochen, dass es ja noch einige Möglichkeiten gäbe, aber so richtig motiviert war er nicht. Ich habe dann eine Schmerztherapeutin mit ins Boot geholt... die letzte Therapie war, es nochmal mit Zytiga zu versuchen. Aber heute glaub ich, dass man ihm nur ersparen wollte, ihm zu sagen, dass er austherapiert ist. Der Bekannte hatte Wasserbildung, ziemlich stark, mit erheblichen Beschwerden. Hier ein Thread von ihm... 2017: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ight=weibsbild

Christine

----------

